# thiining out vals



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two varieties of vals growing in my tank...jungle vals and some corkscrew vals. They have grown to the point where they have completely taken over one corner of my tank...looks nice but makes maintenance a bit of a pain and the fish seem to avoid swimming through it and it has taken up a fair amount of water real estate that my fish used to enjoy...what I want to know is what is the best way to thin it out...most of the plants are daughter plants of each other and they have formed several chains with many many plants...how can I thin this out without killing off the whole groups?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Annnnd what's your asking price?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

asking price for what??? the plants??? I was not really planning on selling them, but if your interested maybe I will consider it


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> asking price for what??? the plants??? *I was not really planning on selling them*, but if your interested maybe I will consider it


Then why did you post in the plants classifieds section?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Clownloachlover said:


> what I want to know is what is the best way to thin it out...most of the plants are daughter plants of each other and they have formed several chains with many many plants...how can I thin this out without killing off the whole groups?


This is what he would like to know. Should be moved to planted tank specifics section. What I do for vals is cut the "chain" part to detach each daughter plant from each other. There are usually one root structure that is _thicker_ than the usual nutrient intake roots that links from one plant to one other plant. Thats the one that keeps the plants together but you can detach it if you want to separate them and treat them as individuals.It shouldn't kill any of your vals doing so. Then you can sell them or relocate the separated plants.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

If you do thin the corkscrew vals, i would be interested in purchasing them depending on your asking price. 

and as Dawna said, there is usually a "runner" that can be cut without harming the plant.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread moved to Planted tank section~


----------

